# Planning a mobile workshop



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

I am planning a mobile workshop and I live in the UK so a lot of vans in the US aren't available here.

I was wondering if anyone has an ideas!

Things I have thought about

- Either a very big long wheel base van or a van with a small lorry box on the back which in the uk is called a luton van (And maybe a taillift?)

-A quiet generator for when there is no power.

-Storage for tools, timber, fasteners and various other what nots.

-Must have dust extraction obviously.

Things I'm REALLY not sure about

- Running costs of a van that size

- How to plan the layout of the van

- How to know if I've exceeded the payload (weight limit) of the vehicle.

- If the constant weight will destroy the van?


I can't buy a small lorry because I don't have a license. 


So........... Let's bounce some ideas?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In US English what is a "van?" What is "a small lorry box?"

What kind of tools will you be carrying. Will you actually work in the vehicle or do work outside. Please tell what you will do inside and what outside. What type of jobs will you be working on?

Much more information needed to understand your problem.

George


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Lorry = heavy duty truck
Van = van

Check out www.knapheide.com. They make service bodies for vans in the states. I'm not sure of availability in Ol' Blighty, but you may have something similar. The neatest one I've seen has a large center door in the rear, with countertops on either side with drawers. Hard to explain, but it looked quite handy for a mobile workshop. 

We're getting the Euro-Spec Ford Transit here in the states, so you guys might get a heavy duty version there. Of course, you could always buy an old one and adapt the box-van body to suit your needs, not sure what kind of money you want to spend.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out Ron Paulk on You Tube. He had a box truck made into a mobile workshop. Probably more than you would need for your work, but you might get some good ideas for your planning.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Check out Ron Paulk on You Tube. He had a box truck made into a mobile workshop. Probably more than you would need for your work, but you might get some good ideas for your planning.


Excellent idea for portable. Might have to down size it. Everything is small over the pond.

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Trailers vs trucks/vans*

A trailer will be much lower and closer to the ground for lifting things in and out. A van or a "cube" van as we call them here, are much higher off the ground and you may need a "tail gate lift" for heavy stuff.

A trailer can be parked and left at the site, if secured. A van must be packed back up and things secured from tipping and sliding, before you can run to the lumber store for more supplies.

A trailer may be a lower cost item and it can be pulled by a smaller, personal vehicle rather than a truck saving you money in fuel expense.


Check out this thread for some great ideas. Big Dave and clampman's shops especially:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/


----------



## Eugene Shin (Aug 27, 2014)

The idea "mobile workshop" is fascinating.
Do you think like this ?


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Something like that exactly Eugene! 

Some very good ideas and I'm sorry for my lack of explanation of local vehicle terms... wasn't very helpful! basically it's the new Ford transit vans in Europe and in UK and the US and I want the high roof long wheel base version. I plan to have a crosscut mitre saw a thicknesser planer and a table saw set up. Everything else I do by hand.

Think it's worth having a canopy on the side that extends to have a shelter? Then I could set up an assembly bench outside regardless of the weather? 

Some great ideas up top by the way.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

A canopy would be ideal---If you are trimming out a house--being able to set up outside would save countless trips up into the truck---


----------

